# Neues Notebook



## Eyewitness (8. März 2002)

Ja, meine Firma ist so lieb und will mir ein Notebook zur Verfügung stellen. Aber, das ist so die Überlegung, es muß teurer als 3500 DM und billiger als 4500 DM sein. Wir wollen ja klotzen und nicht kleckern.

Das klingt zwar jetzt komisch, ist aber kein Scherz. Ich wollte mal wissen, wie würdet Ihr dann die Komponenten zusammensetzen? Das hier soll nix anderes als der neuer PC Thread sein, nur eben für Notebooks.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. März 2002)

hi,
aus meinem letzten praktikum kann ich den medion laptop von aldi empfehlen.


----------



## Freaky (11. März 2002)

moin


also davon würd ich dir strengstens abraten...so ein schrott zu kaufen (medion, dell,  usw.) sorry TT aber ist nunmal so...  
ok für die dinger steht der preis keine frage...das wars aber auch schon nix von qualität..usw
aber kleiner preis große probleme.
spreche da aus erfahrung.


toshiba oder sony (wobei die etwas deuer sind) oder die HP´s business line serie (6100 serie) z.B. das
*hier* oder *hier* 

mußt halt wissen wofür du das brauchst....


gruß
freaky


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

Dell haben auch SEHR gute (Sch)laptops...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. März 2002)

also ich hatte mit dem von aldi auch keine probleme, naja können ja noch auftreten, aber das kannst du mit jedem laptop haben. das einzige was büschen ******e ist, dass du die aldi treiber cd nicht wegwerfen solltest!


----------



## ERkann (12. März 2002)

freaky hat schon recht...medion und konsorten verbauen *billig*       hardware
genau so wie bei den fertig PC´s. 
Man hat fast keine möglichkeit zur aufrüstung, und wenn man aufrüstet ist die garantie futsch.
Medion tauscht zwar die rechner und notebooks aber man bekommt den gleichen schrott zurück *g*


jeder der ein fertig PC vom aldi hat weiß wo von ich rede !!!!

#so long#

gruß
ERkann immer


----------

